# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Estivation? bury it?

## GreenVirus

I was thinking maybe i should get a budgett's frog especially cause it seems to be very agressive but after doing some research i started to read in places that you have to let them bury themselves for some time every year or something and i think it's called estivation. Is this true? do i have to let it bury itself for a couple of weeks each year? Or can i keep a budgett's frog in water all the time without having to change the environment?

----------


## Brett

You need to estivate them for 3-4 months every year starting in October or early November, because this is essential to their long-term health. For the first two weeks, feed the frog heavily to build up their fat reserves. Then, for the week before you put the frog under, STOP feeding it completely. This is important because you need to let the frog get all of the sh*t out and digest all its food so it doesn't rot while the frog is estivating. You can PM me for the rest of the details if you want.

----------


## GreenVirus

ok tanks for the info

----------


## cj

I. Thought I read somewher that its not needed for their first yr of life,and I'm not sure if its true or not.I need to verify tho

----------

